# Grafikfehler ATI 9700 Pro



## Male (12. Dezember 2006)

Hallo liebe Community-Mitglieder,

heute wende ich mich an Euch, weil ich ein Problem habe, welches mir Kopfschmerzen bereitet.
Seit ein paar Tagen denkt sich meine ATI 9700 Pro mich mit Grafikfehlern zu nerven. Diese treten schon beim Bootvorgang auf. Auch das Aktualisierung des Catalyst Treibers führte nicht zu dem gewünschten Erfolg. Vielleicht hat ja jmd hier eine Idee.

Mein PC ist ein AMD 2800 mit 1024 DDR RAm
Die Grafikkarte ist wie gesagt eine ATI 9700 Pro und der neuste Catalyst ist installiert. Die Karte lief jetzt gute 2-3 Jahre fehlerfrei. Altersschwäche ?

Anbei ein Bild, damit ihr Euch daruter etwas vorstellen könnt.
besten dank

http://freenet-homepage.de/pfosten/fehler.jpg


----------



## kjh (12. Dezember 2006)

Dein Bildchen da geht nicht. Ich hab zwei 9500er, die eine läuft einwand frei. Die andere, egal ein welchen Computer, zeigt ab und an so komische "Kästchen", also nicht einzelne Pixel sondern schon größere Geräte an und verschiebt beim booten das Bild. Im Windows läuft sie dafür ziemlich stabil. Wobei ziemlich auch als ziemlich gemeint ist, ab und an hängt mal ein Reckteck vom Word rum, usw. Das ist aber nur sehr selten. Die andere 9500er läuft dagegen einwandfrei...


----------



## lexz (12. Dezember 2006)

@ Male

Sieht eigentlich aus als wäre das Kabel nicht richtig angeschlossen. Einfach mal die Kontakte kontrollieren. 

Hatte damals auch eine MSI GeForce 5900 die nach 2 Jahren durchgebrannt ist.( a lá Grafikfehler) Hatte aber nur kleinere statische Pixelfehler. Ansonsten mal den Support kontaktieren oder beim Händler wieder umtauschen. Denn normal ist das auf keinen Fall.


----------



## Male (12. Dezember 2006)

die Sache dachte ich mir auch schon mit dem Kabel. Hatte vorher das DVI Kabel dran und tauschte das gegen das Analoge. Beides das selbe Ergebnis. Ich glaub, dass ich keine ren ist Garantie mehr habe. Ich denke den Support mal zu kontaktieren ist keine schlechte Idee.


----------



## lexz (13. Dezember 2006)

Ja das die Garantie abgelaufen war, war bei mir auch der Fall, 1 Monat zu spät...


----------



## octo124 (13. Dezember 2006)

Frage stellt sich, ab wann der Fehler auftrat = direkt nach dem Einspielen des Catalyst oder danach/davor.

Irgendwo im Netz gabs mal ein ATI-Cleaningtool - kann leider im Moment nicht mit dienen - damit solltest du erstmal alles säubern + danach erneut aufspielen.
Es kam schon vor, dass die falsche Version genutzt wurde.
Ansonsten teste mal ein Downgrade = ältere Version oder nutze die alternativen Treiber von Omega.
Und auch der Test mit einem anderen Monitor ist angeraten, um definitiv die Grafikkarte als Verursacher zu eleminieren.


----------



## en2k (13. Dezember 2006)

Hallo,

ich hatte bis vor kurzem auch eine 9700pro über 3 Jahre lang laufen, und hat auch die Grätsche gemacht. Ist eigentlich ganz leicht festzustellen: Mach den PC auf und klopf ganz leicht (und wirklich nur ganz leicht) an verschiedene freie Stellen oder den Rand der Platine deiner Karte (in laufendem Betrieb). Sollten sich die Bildfehler auf Klopfen verändern, wirfst sie besser weg. 

Was noch eine Idee wäre: Radeon-Karten produzieren auch Bildfehler bei zu starker Lüfterverschmutzung. Karte ausbauen, saubermachen (auch unterm Lüfter) und dann wieder einbaun.

Nino


----------



## Christian Kusmanow (13. Dezember 2006)

en2k hat gesagt.:


> Was noch eine Idee wäre: Radeon-Karten produzieren auch Bildfehler bei zu starker Lüfterverschmutzung. Karte ausbauen, saubermachen (auch unterm Lüfter) und dann wieder einbaun.


Und nicht vergessen Wärmeleitpaste zwischen GPU und Lüfter zu verteilen. 
Die in Silber ist da zu empfehlen. Da reicht ein hauchdünner Film. Zuviel des Guten staut die Wärme.


----------



## LexusTheSecond (28. Dezember 2006)

Hi.
Kannst auch mal nur Versuchsweise mal einen anderen Bildschirm anschließen.
Denn dein Screenshot erinnert mich stark an meinen verstellten TFT.
Da gab es zwischendurch die gleichen Fehler. Habe dort einfach die Horizontale Synchronisation verändert und danach waren die Fehler weg.
Ein Versuch ist es mal wert. 
Hier die Topic:
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/hardware/262234-fujitsu-siemens-p20-2-bildfehler.html

Gruß
LexusTheSecond


----------

